# MVP Unit



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

This was started on the WFB side, but it applies here too...

in my case i'd choose the following:

*Warhammer 40k MVPs*
Space Marines: My Librarians. They tend to survive and wreak havok.
Tau: Stealth Teams. Worth every point.
Witchhunters: Seraphim. I love em!
Daemonhunters: Grey Knight Terminators. Thus far worth every point.
Imperial Guard: Snipers. My heavy weapon of choice. Have one in every platoon!
Eldar: Striking Scorpions. I love these guys!


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

for me and my armies:

World Eaters has to be my Bloodletters
Eldar easily are the Dire Avengers with their new revisions (mmm... guided Bladestorm)
Tau are undecided as I haven't really played them much yet.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

World Eaters- my Bood Letters or Chosen Terminators
Marines - Chaplain
Eldar - Wraithguard
Nids - Genestealers


----------



## Deadshane (Dec 29, 2006)

MVP for Eldar....Eldrad....duh~!!


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Black Templars: Sword Brethren are good at any task you care to give them, and can Infiltrate. You really can't ask for anything else. The Emperor's Champion, though he is underplayed as a result of being compulsory, is a combat beast, capable of dispatching anything he can be thrown at.

Necrons: Immortals. They're just good.


----------



## PadreJim (Dec 19, 2006)

For me, it's my Hellhound and Chimerae. Those little buggers do far more damage than they should, and are tough to pop.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Blood Angels: Got to be the notorious Death Company! :twisted: 
Imperial Guard: Drop trooping Veteran squads, B4 death from above always works a treat!
Eldar: A bit In-experienced with thses guys but so far T-L'd Fire Prisms seem to do the business.
Daemonhunters: :? They're all about as bad as each other although my Grandmaster would occasionally kick arse If he managed to reach combat!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

DE: My Archon

SM: My Reclusiarch!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Eldar: Firedragons
Chaos: Lord Splatty [daemonprince]
Necrons: monolith
Tyranids: Winged Tyrant[Sometimes refered top as Mr Ho Ho Ho]


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> For my Space Wolves, its my Long Fangs. Yes, thats what I said. Everybody says they weak and un-survivable, but my fangs have never been wiped out in about 30+ games. No ablative armour, but a stock 6 man grey hunter job parked right in front of them does the job. Waste of pts, depends on your out look.

Dark Eldar its my scourges. Against marines they don't do much, but against anything else, they pretty much rule. 4 splinter cannons, and 3 rifles in the squad.

Chaos its my 20 man infiltrating cc squad. Again, pts hard, but can funk almost anything.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Either my DP or bloodletters which ive had very good luck with in the past
ooh cant forget Oblits in there with the mix
Cant really give any a Mvp because they all have their off days


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Chaos: Bloodthirster. Nothing more scary than a giant crazed red daemon
Tau: FoF Firewarriors. Suits rock but FW's put on the hurt
LatD: Leman Russ tanks


----------



## Tok (Jan 24, 2007)

For the armies I play:

Space Marines- This might be an uncommon choice, but the Whirlwind. Although I also love my Land Speeder Tornadoes, Predator Destructor, and Assault Marines.

Orks- Slugga Boyz have to take the prize here. My Looted Basilisk is usually hit or miss, either doing extremely well, or doing terrible.

Dark Eldar- Archon with Incubi. Wyches and Talos are also usually either really good or really bad, nothing in between.

But yeah, no two games are the same, so these are just my most common MVUs (most valuable units). Almsot every game I play has a different unit that does the best.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Deamonhunters: A Inquistitor Lord, just joking, GK Termies as previously mentioned, they go through most units like a dwarf through beer


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

My Whirlwinds never fail to earn more points than they cost when using the Castellian Missiles.


----------



## Wanderingrogue (Mar 10, 2007)

Single obliterator - deep stiking model of doom.


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 28, 2006)

Fire Dragons w/ Falcon taxi. 80 Point squad that tackles the biggest most expensive vehicles/heavily armored squads in the game.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

LongBeard said:


> Blood Angels: Got to be the notorious Death Company! :twisted:


Got to agree here. I've played so many games where they've crushed the opponent totally.

My other MVP unit vote for Imperial Guard goes to rough riders. A full squad of these guys with lances will make mincemeat of terminators, Death Company, Assault Marines - you name it!


----------



## tau air caste (Mar 5, 2007)

For my armies imo it's as follows:

Chaos: Bloodthirster/obliterators
Eldar: Eldrad
Witch hunters: Seraphim/inquisitor (inquis ins't amazing but his role in the army is such as choose deployment zone pschic hood etc).
Marines: Land speeder tornado's
Tyranids: Leaping rippers (a real handle full for so little points).
Tau: Broadsides


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Undoubtedly my Skar Boyz. I've watched these guys rip the heart out of enemy forces time and time again. There is not much in the game that can withstand 55 str 4 choppa attacks and 9 str 4 power weapon attacks.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Space Marines - Captain Shrike, he takes down guys like, as said before, a dwarf through beer. i mean he never fails to kill 3+ guys a turn, or atleast deal out three wounds in total (i mean to units with multiple wounds) hehe, 6 necrons died when he charged their lines!! and 5 the next turn and a necron lord the next before the game ended as i blew his monolith up and wiped out the remaining 60 percent of guys needed for him 2 phase out.

Necrons - um probbly mi necron destroyer lord, definitly kik ass when he has a warscythe and phylactery or wateva its called.


----------

